# Used Cookshack 250 value?



## timosh (Jul 17, 2011)

Greetings! 

I'm a total noob on this forum, and if this is placed in the wrong area, moderators, please move it.

There is an auction coming up in my area that has a Cookshack 250 with all the rest of the restaurant equipment.  I see the cost of a new CS 250 is about $4000 - $5000.  This unit is about 5 years old.  What do you think would be a "good" price for this unit?  I want to pay as little as possible (it is an auction) but need a ballpark figure on what you guys think would be a "good price."

Thanks,

timosh


----------



## meateater (Jul 17, 2011)

Welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you here. Lots of good folks, great recipes and knowledge. Looking forward to  your first qview.


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 17, 2011)

The CS250 is an awesome unit...

I looked around several places...ebay and auction sites and some of the other forums.

Haven't seen one for less than 4K.

Good luck and>>>>>

Welcome..

This site has tons of info.

I would suggest you spend some time reading all the different forums and the WIKIs.

Then use the handy dandy search tool for specific interests!!

Take the awesome free E-Course!!!

Have a great day!!!

Craig

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/about-jeffs-5-day-ecourse
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/basic-pulled-pork-smoke
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/finishing-sauce-for-pulled-pork-by-soflaquer
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/tips-slaughterhouse-recipes-for-poultry
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/82034/how-to-post-qview-to-smf
http://www.susanminor.org/forums/showthread.php?736-Curing-Salts
http://www.educationbug.org/a/marinate-vs--marinade.html


----------



## shtrdave (Jul 17, 2011)

I would go over to the cookshack forum, there are a lot of terrific people there just as here, and they would be more helpful.

http://forum.cookshack.com/eve

You may need to register but the wealth of information there is worth the few minutes that takes.

I have had one of the small cookshacks to about 10 years and love it for most things I make.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 17, 2011)

Glad to have you with us!


----------



## africanmeat (Jul 18, 2011)




----------

